# The Great Da Klugs Blind Taste Test



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Kidding.  :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in. I'll bet Da Klugs he can send me 10 CC's and I won't get one right.

What ya say Dave? You in?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Kidding.  :tu


Shit-stir-er

:r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Im in Klugs....I will send my addie, while I am at it I will send my addie to chibnkr so he can send me some too.. ha ha:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Im in Klugs....I will send my addie, while I am at it I will send my addie to chibnkr so he can send me some too.. ha ha:r


:tpd::tpd::tpd: I'm with Stewart!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

You folks got it wrong... you are supposed to send Klugsie cigars and he is supposed to guess them... :ss:ss:ss 

any body got any aged Tambril's or Phillies Blunts, how about some Te-Am-O's


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Flocker! (s)

One word retorts are the best.... Prenup!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

WTF! I thought it was going to be another b**ching match? Ha ha ha!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dave, im ready when you are..


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea. :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Flocker! (s)
> 
> One word retorts are the best.... Prenup!


D'oah!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Dave, I think these people are "Looking for trouble" talking about Tamboril!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

send him El Padrinos


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> One word retorts are the best.... Prenup!


Ouch! :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I'll do it! Just send me 10 sticks from those "special" humidors and I'll do my best to identify them!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Flocker! (s)
> 
> One word retorts are the best.... Prenup!


Oh, snap!!

Sean....don't fluck with the FFIL!! :r


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

Sh!t, he's never even reviewed these yet:








He must be letting them age.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You folks got it wrong... you are supposed to send Klugsie cigars and he is supposed to guess them... :ss:ss:ss
> 
> any body got any aged Tambril's or Phillies Blunts, how about some Te-Am-O's


I have some Teamos and some Quorums that I will be glad to donate to the cause.:chk


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I thought it was a revisit of the old Cremosa test. I still have a strange tic after smoking that one.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> I thought it was a revisit of the old Cremosa test. I still have a strange tic after smoking that one.


Posted this in the CS quotes Thread :r



RcktS4 said:


> The persistence of this unbearably bad cigar never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> 500 bombs, countless palates decimated with spectacular aged cigars, 5000 posts, 600+ RG, over 40 user notes, countless trader inputs, moderator status, and one of the most ridiculous buying sprees in jungle history, and what is it that Da Klugs will be remembered as?
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think he should join the Bruce & Tom club....gurkha's:ss


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got a few Pepins & Tatuajes, I mean Dunhills & Nectares for you to try...:tu

Or we could play my favorite game: Is it a Cremosa?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> I think he should join the Bruce & Tom club....gurkha's:ss


Oh, it is Bruce's Club, Dave.....I just went along for the ride.  :r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> I think he should join the Bruce & Tom club....gurkha's:ss


LOL! I just picked this little beauty up for Bruce's birthday present this year:


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

SOB, you had me going. I haven't anticipated getting online that much since I went to college and had a T1 line for downloading. . . uhh, nevermind.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

:hn:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Is this one going to be stacked in Sean's favor???? 


:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, it is Bruce's Club, Dave.....I just went along for the ride.  :r


:r:r:tu:r:r


----------

